# Hello I just joined...



## a.danhamidu (Jun 13, 2019)

I hope to learn a lot here from all of you. Cheers.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello. Mingle a bit.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! By the way is @a.danhamidu your real name? If so, you might need to change it to something else.

I'm tagging @EleGirl in as she can change it for you.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!!!!


----------

